# A Coruña



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

La Junta de Gobierno aprobará la adhesión de A Coruña al Plan de Transporte Metropolitano


¿Que quiere decir "A" ? 

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## VRF

Hola Hiro:

¡no sabes tú bien que debate puede suscitar tu pregunta! 

En fin, yo por no entrar (de momento) en él, te contestaré simplemente que "A" es el pronombre definido "LA" en lengua gallega.

Un saludo


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Hiro: 


VRF said:


> ¡no sabes tú bien que debate puede suscitar tu pregunta!


Je, je, creo que VRF lleva mucha razón. A Coruña es el nombre oficial en gallego de la ciudad. En español el nombre de la ciudad es La Coruña. 
Por esas cosas de una corrección política mal entendida, ahora aunque uno esté escribiendo o hablando en castellano parece como "obligado" a decir los nombres de las ciudades catalanas en catalán, o gallegas en gallego, pero puede uno seguir diciendo y escribiendo tranquilamente Londres en lugar de London. 

Saludos.


----------



## VRF

¡Ya está el debate lanzado! 

No, no Namarne, el nombre en español de Coruña es "A Coruña", "La Coruña" era el nombre castellanizado que se ha utilizado durante muchos años, pero que ahora ha quedado anulado, muy a pesar de todos los esfuerzos de Paquito Vázquez y de las incalculables discusiones, reformas, pataletas, etc... ¡Cómo si no hubiera cosas más importantes de las que ocuparse en esta ciudad!

Lo mismo pasa con Girona y Gerona. Al parecer, y tras aprobación por decreto real, "Girona" es ahora el nombre de esa ciudad, no sólo en catalán, sino también en castellano !!!


----------



## Pinairun

Ley 2/1998, de 3 de marzo, sobre el cambio de denominación de las provincias de La Coruña y Orense.

Ahora son A Coruña y Ourense.
Saludos


----------



## VRF

Personalmente y aunque podáis caerme todos encima  yo creo que esto no tiene demasiada lógica.

En efecto, las palabras, al igual que los topónimos, evolucionan junto con la lengua o bueno, la lengua las hace evolucionar. Por lo tanto, y dado que el castellano ha tenido una evolución más larga que el gallego (con respecto al latín) lo normal, en mi opinión, es que en lengua castellana se diga "La Coruña", "Orense", y "Gerona", aún cuando en los idiomas propios de cada una de estas regiones sean de diferente forma.

Aún cuando muchos puedan discrepar, yo entiendo que los nombres de las ciudades deben traducirse al idioma que se está utilizando, sin más. A nadie se le ocurre decir: "Este verano me voy a London/New York/etc..."


----------



## Namarne

Yo sigo pensando lo mismo: decir y escribir A Coruña o Girona cuando uno habla o escribe en castellano es una cuestión política, no lingüística. La prueba es esa ley: hay que hacerlo por decreto, no por la lengua en que uno habla. 
(¿Qué lógica tiene que "obliguen" a decir Lleida cuando un periodista habla castellano y Saragossa cuando habla catalán?)  
Y conste que hablo exclusivamente de (lo que a mí me parece) coherencia lingüística.





Pinairun said:


> Ahora son A Coruña y Ourense.


Lo siento, pero ahora son La Coruña y Orense si hablo en castellano.


----------



## VRF

Todavía resulta más paradójico por el hecho de que en Coruña todavía existen ciertos prejuicios ligados al uso de gallego (¡sí todavía!) y la gente, en su inmensa mayoría (por no decir todo el mundo) habla en castellano; es, como decimos aquí, la ciudad en la que menos se habla gallego (por el tópico ese de que hay gallegos en todas las partes del mundo).

Así las cosas, no es de extrañar que muchísima gente siga diciendo "La Coruña", pues estar hablando en castellano y decir por el medio "A Coruña" da la misma impresión que si introduces cualquier otro vocablo gallego o de cualquier otro idioma en el medio de la conversación.

Veo totalmente natural, loable e indispensable introducir políticas lingüísticas y de concienciación que favorezcan la conservación del gallego, que, al fin y al cabo, es nuestra lengua materna, pero no creo que el mejor ejemplo de ello sea imponer medidas de este tipo, que nada aportan, más que discusiones, polémicas y pérdida de tiempo y de dinero.

Mejor deberíamos mirar para Santiago de Compostela que tan sólo está a 60 km de nosotros y que representa un ejemplo en cuanto a la concienciación sobre la necesidad de preservar el uso del gallego, despojándolo de todos los prejuicios que nos impuso la dictadura, aún cuando las decisiones, modificaciones e nuevas aportaciones de la política de normalización lingüística pequen muchas veces, en mi opinión, de auténticos sinsentidos o incluso representen auténticas aberraciones lingüísticas, pero eso, es otro cantar.... ¡A ninguno de ellos se le ocurrió que deberían cambiar el nombre de la ciudad por "San Iago de Compostela"!


----------



## Namarne

VRF said:


> Veo totalmente natural, loable e indispensable introducir políticas lingüísticas y de concienciación que favorezcan la conservación del gallego, que, al fin y al cabo, es nuestra lengua materna,


Por supuesto. 


> pero no creo que el mejor ejemplo de ello sea imponer medidas de este tipo, que nada aportan, más que discusiones, polémicas y pérdida de tiempo y de dinero.


La verdad, pienso igual, creo que esas cosas generan confusión. (Por muy explicables que sean, por motivos históricos recientes y por la existencia de sujetos recalcitrantes). 
En cualquier caso, hay personas que optan por decir Firenze, New York, etc., y muchas veces lo hacen por respeto a las demás culturas; todo es muy respetable, aunque yo no comparto esta manera de pensar. 

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias, 


He encontrado la explicación en google. Yo esperaba unas dos cortas respuestas de (En Gallego "La Coruña" se dice "A Coruña" ) Pero　muchas discusiones !!

Quizá continuarán más.


Saludos


----------



## VRF

Hola Hiro:

nos habíamos olvidado de tí 

No sé si has podido entender correctamente lo que hemos indicado anteriormente.

Te lo resumo: 

Antes, se decía La Coruña en castellano, pero ahora, por ley, debes decir A Coruña, tanto en gallego como en castellano.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Comparto lo antes dicho por Namarne: sigo diciendo, en español, La Coruña, Gerona y Lérida por la misma razón por la que no digo Mascubá por Moscú ni New York por Nueva York.
Las leyes españolas han sido interferidas por componentes locales que a mí, como español, procuro que no me afecten.
El español tuvo siempre una forma de llamar a las ciudades que se llaman distinto en otros idiomas. ¿Acabaremes diciendo Koevenhaven?


----------



## VRF

Hola Clares:

estamos todos de acuerdo con este tema (todos los que de momento nos hemos pronunciado)

No obstante, y a pesar de nuestras opiniones, creo que, conforme a las normas del foro y, más aún, a las del estado, nos debemos de indicar a Hiro la forma "correcta" del topónimo, al margen de que luego, cada uno y en base a sus propios criterios, utilice la fórmula de "La Coruña". Yo misma cuando hago una traducción "formal" pongo "A Coruña", ya que ese es el topónimo oficial.


----------



## chlapec

La discusión sobre La Coruña/A Coruña forma parte, a mi entender, de aquellas que adquieren inevitablemente una dimensión emocional, personal e intransferible (esto último, quién sabe), no sujeta a patrones argumentativos.
Desde el punto de vista etimológico, no tengo ni idea, ni me importa en absoluto (aclaremos, sí me importa en términos de curiosidad, pero no para determinar mi opción, que no opinión), si existen razones para usar uno u otro topónimo, o los dos. La decisión política de aceptar únicamente un topónimo, "A Coruña", como válido es útil para aspectos formales. Que sea una imposición es secundario. El término imposición se usa con mucha frecuencia de forma demagógica. Aceptamos multitud de imposiciones sin poner el grito en el cielo. En este caso, se pretende defender la toponimia en lengua vernácula, y no hay más. Puede que un día vengan a gobernar otros que opinen lo contrario. Ahora bien, es inalienable el derecho de cada cual a llamar a las cosas como le plazca, y si uno se encuentra más cómodo, o más identificado, o más contento, o lo que sea llamándole La Coruña, pues le llama La Coruña y sanseacabó. Que considere una imposición y una merma de su libertad utilizar documentos oficiales en los que se cite A Coruña no tiene para mi mucho sentido, en fin...
Que un castellanohablante quiera decir La Coruña cuando habla en español porque le parece más coherente, ¿quién se lo va a impedir? Que un gobierno (sucesivos gobiernos) proponga como signo de respeto y reconocimiento a las lenguas vernáculas del Estado la asunción de que el único topónimo oficial sea en la lengua correspondiente, ¿quién lo va a impedir?: el voto a un partido que defienda lo contrario, y la confianza de que si llega al poder lo ponga en práctica. Por el contrario, aceptemos la "imposición oficial" y no pasa nada, como aceptamos la "mili" de dos años, luego de 18 meses, luego de 12 y luego su supresión. Como aceptamos enseñanza obligatoria hasta los 14 y luego hasta los 16, o mayoría de edad a los 21 y luego a los 18...
En fin, yo, gallegohablante, en las ocasiones en que me expreso en castellano, digo A Coruña, poniendo énfasis en la A, porque me gusta, porque lo siento así, me agrada al oído y me suena natural. Que cada cual haga lo propio.


----------



## dexterciyo

Cómo no, la RAE dice algo al respecto:



> *La Coruña.* Nombre tradicional en lengua castellana de la provincia y ciudad de Galicia cuyo nombre en gallego es _A Coruña_. Salvo en textos oficiales, donde es preceptivo usar el topónimo gallego como único nombre oficial aprobado por las Cortes españolas, en textos escritos en castellano debe emplearse el topónimo castellano. El gentilicio es _coruñés_.



No pudo ser más claro.


----------



## caniho

VRF said:


> ¡Ya está el debate lanzado!
> 
> No, no Namarne, el nombre en español de Coruña es "A Coruña", "La Coruña" era el nombre castellanizado que se ha utilizado durante muchos años, pero que ahora ha quedado anulado, muy a pesar de todos los esfuerzos de Paquito Vázquez y de las incalculables discusiones, reformas, pataletas, etc... ¡Cómo si no hubiera cosas más importantes de las que ocuparse en esta ciudad!



VRF, creo que el único debate lo lanzas tú. Creo que todos los demás estamos de acuerdo en que el nombre en gallago es A Coruña, en español La Coruña y en que al parecer hay una ley en vigor que obliga a los ciudadanos del Reino de España a usar A Coruña en textos oficiales en castellano. Y eso es todo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estaba temiendo desde hace meses este debate. Hiro, como está muy lejos, no se dio cuenta del alcance de la pregunta.
Las toponimias, para los que son del lugar que se denomina, están cargadas de connotaciones y, por eso, los debates sobre el tema suelen ser acalorados.
Como no quiero cargar las tintas debo aclarar que el nombre del lugar es _*Coruña*_. El uso del artículo es muy normal en topónimos gallegos (A Estrada, O Incio, O Porriño, O Carballiño, A Fonsagrada, etc. Los españolhablantes hace siglos castellanizaron el artículo gallego (que en español se confunde con la preposición _*a*_ de dirección) para evitar anfibologías entre _a Coruña_ y *A Coruña*. En las Rías Baixas lo usamos sin artículo: _Coruña_ a secas.
En esto de los topónimos debemos hacer una distinción previa entre lo público y lo privado. En este caso la ley marca el uso institucional y público; en lo privado cada cual hace de su capa un sayo.
También en gallego galleguizamos algunos topónimos españoles en el uso oral, lo cual es legítimo. En la norma culta se tiende a conservar el original cuando las lenguas son muy próximas y el topónimo no tiene traducción en su adaptación fonética. Es decir, los nombre adaptados e integrados en la lengua como los españoles Nueva York (gal. Nova Iorque), Río de Janeiro (gal. Río de Xaneiro), Ucrania (gal. Ucraína), Romanía (gal. Romenia).
Ahora bien (y esto es un axioma lingüístico) el nombre propio del lugar es el que tiene entre los habitantes del lugar en su lengua propia. Evidentemente situaciones de adstrato y de superestrato pueden influir en un cambio dentro de la lengua original, de ahí que se protejan por ley los topónimos. No debemos olvidar que los topónimos son un bien cultural universal de altísima importancia, tanta como la diversidad biológica o la conservación de la naturaleza. En ellos está escrita la genética de las lenguas, los aconteceres históricos, los cambios e mentalidad, datos antropológicos, arqueológicos, históricos están encerrados en estas palabras algunas tan antiguas como el hombre en Europa.
No quiero entrar a ningún debate, pero mis opiniones coinciden, a nivel de andar por casa, con las de mi paisano VRF. El nombre de la ciudad y de la provincia, su endónimo, es *A Coruña*. _La Coruña_ es una traducción española, no el nombre del lugar, es decir un exónimo.
Pero como ya dije, fuera de lo oficial y de lo científico (en los estudios de Toponimia está claro cuales son los nombres de los sitios, sus endónimos), es decir, en lo privado, nadie puede impedir, ni impide, cualquier uso que decida el emisor.


----------



## jazyk

Lo interesante es que los brasileños cuando hablamos portugués decimos La Coruña, aunque _a_ es el artículo femenino en nuestro idioma.


----------



## XiaoRoel

jazyk said:


> Lo interesante es que los brasileños cuando hablamos portugués decimos La Coruña, aunque _a_ es el artículo femenino en nuestro idioma.


Un puro *españolismo* en la modalidad brasileira de nuestra lengua común. En *gallegoportugués* la _única forma legítima_ es la propia y común A Coruña, igual que O Ferrol, A Guarda, O Porrinho/O Porriño, O Carvalhinho/O Carballiño, A Fonsagrada, Porto y no Oporto, Valença y no Valencia, Guiné Bis(s)au y no Guinea Bisau, etc.
Éste es un buen ejemplo del _porqué de la conservación_ de los topónimos.


----------



## jazyk

> Un puro *españolismo* en la modalidad brasileira de nuestra lengua  común.


Veo que los portugueses también dicen La Coruña, no solo nosotros.


----------



## caniho

(**************************************) La cuestión es que nadie ha discutido que el topónimo gallego sea A Coruña, o que el topónimo gallego sea el único científico, histórico o acorde a la legalidad. Sencillamente en la lengua española, que es básicamente un fenómeno privado no directamente sujeto a los caprichos del legislador, se dice y que yo sepa siempre se ha dicho La Coruña. Creo que la mayoría de personas que no somos gallegos ni mexicanos esto de los nombres nos da exactamente igual, no hay ningún acaloramiento. Es sólo una cuestión de uso y costumbre, por tanto es muy posible que las nuevas generaciones acaben diciendo A Coruña, ya que uno habla según lo que ha oído en su infancia. Ningún problema, la RAE reconocerá que A Coruña es el topónimo más legítimo y de mayor uso en castellano y todos contentos. Pero la questión es que de momento eso no es así.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí nadie se acalora, por lo menos yo no. En lo privado no hay nada que decir. Como dije en mi primer mensaje, cada cual hace de su capa un sayo, si le da la real gana.
A mí como filólogo me interesa el tema, sobre todo a nivel psico y sociolingüistico en el estudio de lenguas en contacto. Y punto. En cuanto a la forma toponímica prerromana (_id est_, celtoide) el artículo no influye en absoluto. Y en mi idiolecto decimos Coruña sin artículo (como una gran parte de los gallegos) y nos quedamos tan anchos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues yo (ahora... otrora no) veo siempre A Coruña, tanto en informativos por la televisión como en la prensa.


----------



## caniho

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Pues yo (ahora... otrora no) veo siempre A Coruña, tanto en informativos por la televisión como en la prensa.
> Sorprendente, en efecto, considerar irracionales a quienes defienden la ortografía de sus aldeas. La mía, bastante grandecita y con bastantes aldeanos, se llama México.


 
Pues a eso exactamente me referería, pero nada más lejos de mi intención el introducir un nuevo tema. Por lo que a mí respecta todas las posturas han quedado claras.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Supongo que los mexicanos comprenderéis que ver por escrito mal el nombre de tu pueblo una y otra vez con contumacia no le gusta a nadie. Mucho peor es el caso de Ourense (en español Orense) o Sanxenxo (literalmente San Ginés) bárbaramente escrito como *Sangenjo, palabreja que no debería ser admitida por la RAE, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Juan Nadie

El mensaje 15 de dexterciyo lo dice bastante claro.

Respecto al otro tema, alguno puede que se sorprenda al leer que en gallego no existe la tierra de Castilla sino Castela, con lo cual al repetir una y otra vez con contumacia el nombre de mi tierra mal... ¿se me falta al respeto?
Yo siempre lo vi natural, en gallego Castela en castellano Castilla, en gallego A Coruña en castellano La Coruña... y digo más, cuando unos amiguetes gallegos hablan conmigo (o me escriben) y lo hacen en castellano, suelen decir Castela, lo cual para mí nunca fue un problema sino algo entrañable, pero ya veo que no, que es imperialismo gallego. Pues haré boicot a la _queimada, _durante un día entero, hale.

¿Es aplicable el radicalismo a la lengua oral o nos ceñimos sólo a la escrita? Porque como sea trasladable a la oral...


----------



## Bashti

Yo me sumo a los que opinan que A Coruña es en gallego y La Coruña en español o castellano. Sería tremendo tener que decir que has estado en Moskvá o en London en lugar de en Moscú y en Londres. También los catalanes, por ejemplo, escriben Espanya en catalán y España en castellano. Si dejamos la política a un lado, lo que funciona es el sentido común.


----------



## mysunrise

Hola 

El debate político aparte, quiero preguntar si las siguientes frases son correctas. 

Voy a Coruña. 
Voy a A Coruña. 
Voy a La Coruña. 

Y, por supuesto, ¿cuál de estas se usa con más frecuencia? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Kaoss

Las tres, aunque la segunda es más cacofónica...

Aunque el nombre sea A/La Coruña (yo tampoco me voy a mojar), también se escucha decir "Coruña" a secas.


----------



## Circunflejo

XiaoRoel said:


> En *gallegoportugués* la _única forma legítima_ es la propia y común A Coruña, igual que O Ferrol, A Guarda, O Porrinho/O Porriño, O Carvalhinho/O Carballiño, A Fonsagrada


Es curioso que en castellano, en mi zona, no sea extraño omitir el pronombre del nombre de todas esas localidades excepto en el caso de A Guarda que siempre se dijo La Guardia.


mysunrise said:


> El debate político aparte, quiero preguntar si las siguientes frases son correctas.
> 
> Voy a Coruña.
> Voy a A Coruña.
> Voy a La Coruña.


Las tres son correctas.


mysunrise said:


> Y, por supuesto, ¿cuál de estas se usa con más frecuencia?


Según los Ngrams de Google,_ a La Coruña_ se usa bastante más que _a Coruña_ y _a A Coruña;_ de hecho se usa más que las otras dos opciones juntas.


----------



## jilar

mysunrise said:


> Hola
> 
> El debate político aparte, quiero preguntar si las siguientes frases son correctas.
> 
> Voy a Coruña.
> Voy a A Coruña.
> Voy a La Coruña.
> 
> Y, por supuesto, ¿cuál de estas se usa con más frecuencia?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


Hablando te puedo decir que gana la primera, por simple economía. Yo soy de Ferrol, al norte de Coruña, y así  como acabo de referirme a ella nos referimos la inmensa mayoría de ferrolanos.
O decir cosas como:
Fulanito estudia en Coruña.
Mengano tiene un piso en Coruña.

Los artículos, ya sea la versión gallega (A) o la castellana (La), quedan prácticamente para cuando escribimos, por eso de que es más formal.

Un ejemplo, verás sin y con artículos.
¿Qué tal se vive en Coruña / Ferrol ? - Foro Coches

Pd: Ferrol es Ferrol, sin más. El uso del artículo es de otras épocas como por ejemplo cuando en el franquismo, por haber nacido aquí Franco, pasó a denominarse oficialmente El Ferrol del Caudillo.


----------



## mysunrise

Muchas gracias a todos por las explicaciones.


----------



## Circunflejo

Trastolillo said:


> Hola.
> 
> *La Coruña*.


Esa cita ya se puso en el mensaje 15 hace más de diez años...


----------

